# Where to buy video production equipment in Toronto?



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey everyone,

Does anyone know of any good stores in Toronto which sell video equipment? 

I own some prosumer camcorders and I'm looking to buy some good accessories for them: shotgun mic, windscreens, lighting equipment, etc. 

I know of Vistek and DVShop already, but it seems like it's way cheaper to buy from online stores in the US, even after taxes and customs.


----------



## stillmot (Apr 8, 2005)

For the most part, I have found it will be cheaper to go through the US with taxes and customs. 

I have spent a long time looking for a good CDN supplier, but the best deals are only equal to the US price after everything. Tape stock and batteries can be found in 
Canada for good prices, but I would also consider used for the equipment you mentioned. We actually have some extra mics and lighting for sale if you decide on that route.Good luck otherwise, I say save your time and just get it allo at BH or adorama.


----------



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for your inut stillmot. I would think there would be a lot of demand for these types of products, it's a shame we don't have a local store with good pricing that we can go to for our needs. 

You mentioned getting tape stock and batteries for good prices, can you let me know where. In particular I'm looking for Panasonic master minidv tapes and DVX100 batteries (which I was going to get through the DVXuser site - they're from Vancouver).

As for your equipment for sale, please email me and let me know what you have available: [email protected].ca


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've never been to it but I've heard good things about it:

http://www.dvshop.ca/

Oops!...You already mentioned it.

Another hi end one would be VideoScope:

http://www.videoscope.com/


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*http://www.carbonsp.com/*


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Well right now Henry's has the Panasonic DV on sale 5 for $25.00 I'm not sure they are master minidv, although I don't really know if it makes a difference. I only use Sony DV and you can buy them from a tape supply place called tapeworks http://www.tapeworks.ca/ as for the rest it is really difficult to find good prices in Canada. Used I think will probably be the best bet.

Johh


----------

